# Never Seen DCC Before!



## Jammer Six (Feb 10, 2011)

Complete Beginner Warning!

The last time I ran a model train, LBJ was president!

As a result, my experience with DCC is limited to going to the Monroe Fairgrounds and saying "whoa!" and "what?" at the latest train show.

So, here's my question. It will be number one, of many, many.

Can DCC be used to gang engines together, and increase pulling power?

Will such a lashup increase the grade a model train can climb?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Quick answer: yes, and yes. Though I'll defer to the experienced DCC guys to fill in the details.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

yes and yes, but:
1. engines better be speedmatched to eliminate possibility that faster lead has to pull slower helper (or the other way around). 
2. that doesn't mean you can go bananas with your grades. keep them sencible.


----------

